# Plattfischangeln mit der Spinnrute



## Ostseesilber (17. Juni 2019)

Sehr schöner Artikel Elmar.  Das werde ich bestimmt mal probieren.
Bei deiner Improvisation hat ja der rote Stripper noch ein zweites Leben bekommen.
Obwohl es ja die Videos von den Jungs gibt, die am Tag! im vlt. 1,5 bis 2 Meter tiefen Wasser die Platten mit der Harpune stechen bin ich darauf noch nicht gekommen...

Ich habe -allerdings bisher nur vom Kleinboot- sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den auftreibenden Lil Corkys in pink mit Punkten drauf gemacht...ich glaube die waren von Dega...sind jetzt aber nur schwer zu bekommen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Juni 2019)

Danke für den Bericht.Wir gehen öfter vom Belly aus mit der Dropshotmethode auf Platten und fangen damit nicht schlecht. Das geht mit allerhand Gummiködern, so sie irgendwie Wurmähnlich aussehen und etwas daran gezuppelt  wird.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (18. Juni 2019)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Artikel Elmar.  Das werde ich bestimmt mal probieren.
> Bei deiner Improvisation hat ja der rote Stripper noch ein zweites Leben bekommen.
> Obwohl es ja die Videos von den Jungs gibt, die am Tag! im vlt. 1,5 bis 2 Meter tiefen Wasser die Platten mit der Harpune stechen bin ich darauf noch nicht gekommen...
> 
> Ich habe -allerdings bisher nur vom Kleinboot- sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den auftreibenden Lil Corkys in pink mit Punkten drauf gemacht...ich glaube die waren von Dega...sind jetzt aber nur schwer zu bekommen...


Die Stripper gehören immer noch zu meinen Lieblingsblinkern für Meerforelle. Da wir auf Seeland zum Teil starken Wind hatten, war er absolut top und flatterte nicht so. Das stimmt, so richtig häufig trifft man die kleinen Kugeln nicht mehr auf dem Markt. Habe noch zwischendurch auf andere Montagen gewechselt: mit Leuchtschlauch und Spinnerblättchen oder farblich zu Rot. Aber keine war so fängig wie die orangen Corkys 



Testudo schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht.Wir gehen öfter vom Belly aus mit der Dropshotmethode auf Platten und fangen damit nicht schlecht. Das geht mit allerhand Gummiködern, so sie irgendwie Wurmähnlich aussehen und etwas daran gezuppelt  wird.


Ich will auch noch mal mit meinem Pontoon Boat starten und verschiedene Methoden ausprobieren. Dann auch mit Drop Shot. Stimmt, es gibt so viele kleine Wurmimitate, die die Platten verrückt machen werden  Oh man, ich muss wieder bestellen


----------



## hans albers (18. Juni 2019)

> Die Stripper gehören immer noch zu meinen Lieblingsblinkern für Meerforelle.



kann ich so unterschreiben...bei mir auch.


----------



## Ostseesilber (18. Juni 2019)

...und kulinarisch, was ja auch auf deinem Bild entsprechend rüberkommt...ist Platte aus der Pfanne sowieso total lecker...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (18. Juni 2019)

Ja, einfach in Butter gebraten und schön saftig


----------



## hans albers (18. Juni 2019)

kurz geräuchert auf schwarzbrot auch nicht zu verachten..


----------



## Nemo (18. Juni 2019)

@Elmar Elfers Sehr schöner Bericht. Werde ich bald selbst ausprobieren. Kommen die Fische in geeigneter Verpackung in den Rucksack, oder gibt es da da noch ein Spezial-Accessoire?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. Juni 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> kurz geräuchert auf schwarzbrot auch nicht zu verachten..


Stimmt! Und dazu ´n schönes "Herrengedeck"



Nemo schrieb:


> @Elmar Elfers Sehr schöner Bericht. Werde ich bald selbst ausprobieren. Kommen die Fische in geeigneter Verpackung in den Rucksack, oder gibt es da da noch ein Spezial-Accessoire?


Danke! Ich habe die Platten erst an einem Metallring (nutze ich sonst beim Horniangeln) und am Wathosengürtel im Wasser hängend getragen. Oder sie am Metallring mit einem Stein in der Mitte im Uferwasser deponiert. Danach pragmatisch im nassen Stoffbeutel zum Ferienhaus getragen.


----------



## seatrout61 (26. Januar 2021)

Faszinierend, möchte das in der Ostsee/E-Bay ab Mai mit der Wathose auch mal ausprobieren, bin aber skeptisch, ob das schon auf der 1. Sandbank im knie- bzw. hüfthohen Wasser funktioniert, aber probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Januar 2021)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Faszinierend, möchte das in der Ostsee/E-Bay ab Mai mit der Wathose auch mal ausprobieren, bin aber skeptisch, ob das schon auf der 1. Sandbank im knie- bzw. hüfthohen Wasser funktioniert, aber probieren geht über studieren.


Vielleicht im Morgengrauen anfangen ?

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Januar 2021)

ich würde die Versuche eher auf die Abendstunden und Dunkelheit legen. Das wird funktionieren.


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> ich würde die Versuche eher auf die Abendstunden und Dunkelheit legen. Das wird funktionieren.


Genau... vorher ein lecker Fresschen... dann fischt es sich gleich viel entspannter.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Januar 2021)

Auch richtig , abends bzw. Spätnachmittag anfangen.

Allerdings nachts mit dem Buttlöffel ... die jagen bei der Methode doch auf Sicht !?

Nachts vllt. eher Brandeln?!

Versuch macht kluch 

R.S.


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2021)

Wie das an der Ostsee läuft, weiss ich nicht so genau. Aber auf den "Verklappungsplätzen für Filetierabfälle" ging das in Norwegen Abends wie das Rotaugenstippen... und in tollen Formaten!


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2021)

...man muss auch dazu sagen, dass auf diesen Plätzen vor den Häfen, bei ca. um die knapp 20 m Wassertiefe, zuging, wie in der Forellenzucht. Da wurde täglich verklappt und somit ausgezeichnet angefüttert. Da gingen auf die Flachfischmontagen schon auch mal kleinere Heilbutts, so um die 70 cm, oder veritable Köhler, im zeitigen Jahr auch Steinbeisser. Oder mal ein Rochen. Da hat sich wirklich alles bedient, was in der Nähe war und Flossen hatte. Das war durchaus schon etwas mehr, als nur entspanntes Feierabendfischen zum kühlen Bierchen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Januar 2021)

Irgendwie geil - Fanggarantie kurz vorm Hafen ...

Da fällt mir die Story von einem Vereinsangler zu ein , der in seinem jugendlichen Wahnsinn Forellen-Schlachtabfälle aus der Zucht besorgte

und diese Malereimer-Weise in den mittleren Vereinssee gekippt hat.

Der konnte sich nach eigener Aussage nicht mehr retten vor kleinen Welsen und dicken Aalen beim Nachtangeln 

Aber einmal erwischt mit dieser Methode und .... 

R.S.


----------



## seatrout61 (26. Januar 2021)

Häfen/Molen/Seebrücken wird im Sommer schwierig, da oft Angelverbote (zb. in Eckernförde) bestehen und mich da einzureihen wie beim Heringsangeln ist nicht so mein Ding bzw. geht gar nicht.

Hatte mir das Plattfischangeln mit der Spinnrute als Alternative zum Mefo-Angeln vorgestellt, mit Buttlöffel und Gummiködern Twister, Wurmimitaten, Spaghetti aus der Forellenangelei usw. oder, wenn gGummi nicht funktioniert Watt- bzw. Seeringelwürmer, Garnelen, Muscheln o.ä., vorzugsweise abends bis in die Dämmerung...so meine Vorstellung...aber wie realistisch ist das???

Lecker sind die Platten ja.


----------



## seatrout61 (27. Januar 2021)

Bei den Amis funktioniert das Buttangeln mit Spinnangel-Geschirr, zb. Shore Wading for Summer Flounder (Fluke) - Lots of Fish! - YouTube

Interessant sind auch die vielen (für mich neuen) YT-Videos mit Live-Unterwasseraufnahmen, Platte sind nicht zimperlich und attackieren sogar die Waterwolf-Kamera...scheinbar gehen die auf alles, was sich bewegt.

Finde ich extrem spannend.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Januar 2021)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Vorstellung...aber wie realistisch ist das???
> 
> Lecker sind die Platten ja.



Warum sollte das nicht funktionieren!? Das ist ja auch eine gängige Methode vom Boot, Belly, Kajak usw. Und mit der Dunkelheit kommen die Scheiben gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit und auch im Frühjahr schön in das Flachwasser um sich die Bäuche vollzuschlagen. Im Sommer könnte sich dies schwieriger darstellen, da die Fische häufig tieferes Wasser aufsuchen. Und Du kannst ja auch am Strand mit der Wathose Strecke machen. Eventuell im Hellen wirklich nach Plätzen mit Ufernahen Sandbänken suchen. Ich habe vor zwei Jahren an einem Abend Ende April auf Langeland mal Langeweile gehabt, und mochte nicht den X-Ten Abend in der warmen Hütte verbringen. Außerdem interessierte mich das abendliche CL Spiel der Bayern nicht sonderlich. Habe mir eine Spinne mit einem WG vor 60Gr. geschnappt, kleines 40Gr. Blei, Seeeringewürmer, einen Eimer, Hakenlöser und Kopflampe und bin zum sehr Hausnahen Strand gegangen. Hatte beim täglichen Bootsangeln eine Sandbank ca. 30m vom Ufer ausgemacht, wo es so 1-1,5m Tief war. Dort platzierte ich meinen Köder Als ich 1 1/2 Stunden später die Kollegen in der Hütte anrief und bat, mir einen größeren Eimer zu bringen, haben die mich erst ausgelacht, bis Sie dann geschlossen zum "Bier bringen" an den Strand kamen. Nun rate mal, wie viele am nächsten Abend mitgekommen sind. Und von den Größen waren da wirklich beeindruckende Exemplare bei. Der einzige Nachteil an der Platten Angelei im April / Mai ist die Kondition der Flachmänner. Das Liebesspiel hat Sie zuweilen ziemlich ausgelaugt, und dementsprechend weisen Sie den schlanken Körperbau auf, den ich mir für mich immer wünsche


----------



## ragbar (28. Januar 2021)

Ich war auch mal auf einer Dorschtour im Oeresund,da gab es auf der 6er Bude inklusive Etagenbetten auf engstem Raum abends nix weiter als Skat kloppen.
Auch nett, ich wollte aber AAANGELN,und nicht nur von 7-15Uhr.
Also meine 100gr Hechtspinne gepackt, ein paar Würmer und einfache Plattensysteme hatte ich aus Puttgarden mitgebracht.
Mit Malereimer losgezogen.
Als ich wiederkam ,wollten alle meinen vollen Eimer sehen und wurden neidisch.
Vorteil war aber auch, daß wir direkt am Hafen Helsingör,wo wir wohnten, tiefes Wasser in Wurfweite hatten. Ich hab einfach nen 100gr Pilker als Endblei genommen und die Zweihakenmontage langsam mit Pausen eingekurbelt.


----------



## hans albers (30. Januar 2021)

wenn man glück hat beisst auch mal nen steini an, 
mit spinne und buttlöffel (spinnerblättchen).

man kann auch mal tobse probieren mit langem vorfach am spiro.


----------



## Rapfologe (30. Januar 2021)

Das klappt echt gut, an den richtigen Stellen mit Sandgrund übrigens auch in Norwegen top vom Ufer.


----------

